# Exp Lap, Omental patch closure of Perf duodenal ulcer



## bill2doc (Sep 1, 2012)

Can someone help with the CPT codes on this?  Thanks!

Exploratory Laparotomy
Omental patch closure of duodenal ulcer

Upper midline incision carried through subcutaneous tissue to fascia. Abdomen entered. Stomach evident of duodenal perforation of portion of duodenum. Omentum separated from surrounding tissue and sutures placed on side of perforation. Omentum tied into place.  abdomen explored. Bowel show no evidence of obstruction or perforation. Colon examined from cecum to sigmoid no evidence of perforation. Abdomen irrigated.....skin closed...dressing....


----------

